# كلهم طرش؟؟؟



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كلهم طرش؟؟؟​

إتنين طرش واقفين على محطة الأوتوبيس فدار بينهم هذا الحوار الأوتوبيس ده رايح مصر الجديدة ؟؟ إيه ؟ على الحديدة ؟؟ ليه إنت طالب إحسان ؟؟ بذرة الكتان ؟ تلاقيها عند العطار؟ الجزار ! إنت عاوز لحمة ؟؟ زحمة ؟! معلش أصل ده معاد خروج الموظفين؟ نور الدين ؟! معرفوش؟ متشربوش ؟؟ ليه كفا الله الشر؟ راس البر ! دا مصيف هادى؟ المعادى ؟؟ دى ضاحية جميلة؟ بليلة !!! إنت جعان؟ عيان ؟؟ متروح للدكتور؟ حنطور ؟! دى مواصلة جميلة توصلك لحاد الباب؟ هباب ! و أنا إلى كنت فاكرك محترم؟ إتخرم ؟؟ هو مين ؟؟ أسبرين ؟؟ ليه إنت عنك صداع ؟؟ قراع ؟ دا مرض خطير؟ فطير ؟؟ د تقيل على المعدة و تمنه غالى؟ خالى ؟؟ إنت تعرفه ؟؟ دا كبير فى السن? جن ؟! إنت راكبك عفريت !!!! كبريت ؟ عاوز تولع ؟؟ أتدلع ؟؟؟؟! مفيش حد غيرك أتدلع عليه فمر بيهم راجل شرطة لقاهم بيتخانقوا فقالهم : واقفين هنا بتعملوا إيه ؟؟ قالوله : مستنيين الإوتوبيس فقالهم : يانهاركم إسود .. جواسيس ؟؟ طب تعالوا معايا على القسم


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه*

*ربنا يشفى*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

جميييييييييلة جدا يا كليمو ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البلد كلها طارشه هههههههههههه
ثانكس كليموووو​


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*marcelino

امين يا رب*


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس

هوهوههوهوهو

مهما ضحكتي هاحبسك


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رووووعه

ههههههههههه

شكرا جدا ليكم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا كليمو

شكرا ليك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2009)

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

جامدة موت ( الشاويش طلع اطرش )​


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*swety koky girl


هوهوههوهوهو

نورتِ
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*النهيسى

شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## مزريانى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*tasoni queena


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*
ابن الملك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جميله ياكليمو
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## هالة الحب (26 أبريل 2011)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 أبريل 2011)

*حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*

كان اتنين سمعهم تقيل واقفين على محطة الاتوبيس







ماتشوفلنا كام واحد في الصورة 
ههههههههههههه





الأول : الاتوبيس ده بيروح مــصر الجديدة؟


الثاني : على الحديدة !!... ليه انت طالب احسان


الأول : بذرة الكتان !! لا ..دي تلاقيها عند العطار


الثاني : جزار!! اه ..قوللي كده .. عايز تشتري لحمة


الأول : معك حق.. الدنيا زحمة ..علشان ده ميعاد خروج الموظفين


الثاني : نور الدين !! لا والله .. ماعرفوهش


الأول : ما بتشربوش!! ليه ..كفا الله الشر


الثاني : رأس البر !!! ..ده مــصيف هادي


الأول .: عايز تركب للمعادي... دي منطقة جميلة


الثاني : بليلة !! انت شكلك كده جعان


الأول : عيان!!! أي والله .انت باين عليك عيان ..طيب ما تروح للدكتور


الثاني: الحنطور!! ده احسن من الأتوبيس ، وبيوصلني لحد الباب


الأول : هبــــاب !!! وانا اللي كنت فاكرك محترم


الثاني : اتخـرم !! هو مين ؟


الأول : عاوز اسـبرين ! ليه انت عندك صداع ؟


الثاني : قراع !!! ينهار اسود . ده مرض خطير


الأول : لا والله مش عايز. وبعدين مش بأحب الفطير. تقيل على المعدة وتمنه غالي


الثاني: خالي.. انت تعرف خالي ؟ ده راجل كبير في السن


الأول : الجن .. نهارك مش فايت ..انت عليك عفريت .!؟


الثاني : لا والله ..ممعاييش.. انت عايز الكبريت ليه . عايز تولع؟


الأول : أدلع ! أدلع عليك انت!؟ انت ما تملاش عنيا


الثاني :يقبضوا عليا !! ليه !؟


الأول : انت غريب يا راجل انت..شكلك شحات ، (يدفعه من القميص) روح اشتغل شغلة تاكل منها عيش


الثاني : خيش!! والله ده صوف انجليزى


الأول: بنتك زيزي!!! ربنا يخلي...


الثاني : أنتاج محلي .!!!! ده مستورد



يمر شاويش من بتوعنا ... يلفت انتباه الحوار، : بتعمل ايه يا جدع منك له!


الاتنين: ايوة يا شاويش ...احنا مستنين الأتوبيس


الشاويش :! نهاركم مش فايت .... جواسيس !!! قدامي على القسم



​

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم​​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*

ههههههههههههه
حتي الشويش


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*




govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حتي الشويش



أصلي دي بالعدوه 
يلا نطير انا وانت من الموضوع 
ههههههههه
نورت الموضوع 
كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*

مش شايفه كاتب ايه حشيش ههههههههه​جامد اوى اوى يابوب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*



كرستينا كركر قال:


> مش شايفه كاتب ايه حشيش ههههههههه​جامد اوى اوى يابوب[/RIGHT]​​​





رعب!! لا معنديش أفلام رعب متخافيش 
هههههههههههههههه
نورتي الموضوع يأحلي كركر في المنتدي 
شكراً لكِ​​​​


----------



## مريم12 (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*

*فى سمعات نازلة جديد فى السوق نبقى نجيبهالهم
هههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا بوب
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*



مريم12 قال:


> *فى سمعات نازلة جديد فى السوق نبقى نجيبهالهم
> هههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا بوب
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



كده ميزانتيك هتتقل وانتِ اللي قولتيِ يا مرمور أنا ماليش دعووووووووة
نورتي الموضوع يا أحلي مرمور في المنتدي كله 
شكراً لكِ​


----------



## انريكي (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*

هههههههههههههه

جدا جميلة بوب


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*

ههههههههههههههه

لا بصراحه حوار جامد جدا هههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا بوب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*



انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جدا جميلة بوب



مرورك الأجمل 
شكراً ليك ياريكو 
كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بصراحه حوار جامد جدا هههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا بوب



ورجعت صاحبة أحلي ضحكة منورة في المنتدي 
حمداً لله علي سلامتك ياروزي​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين مش بيسمعوا (هتندم لو مش هتدخل)*




بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ورجعت صاحبة أحلي ضحكة منورة في المنتدي
> حمداً لله علي سلامتك ياروزي​




ربنا يخليك يا بوب

الله يسلمك وميرسي خالص علي سؤالك واهتمامك


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *جامدة *
> *تسلم ايدك*​


ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## +febronia+ (30 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد حلوة اووووووووووي دي تسلم ايدك ياااااااااا كليمووو
​


----------



## girgis2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*

*لا جامدة*

*شكرااا ربنا يفرح قلوبكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد حلوة اووووووووووي دي تسلم ايدك ياااااااااا كليمووو
> ​




ميرسييييييييي
فوفوووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا جامدة*
> 
> *شكرااا ربنا يفرح قلوبكم*​




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

